# Louisiana Limits Sabine Lake after Imelda



## Captain Marty

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*

It has been less than a month since Texas reduced the Upper Coast trout limit from 10 to 5 per day. But is already starting to pay dividends for the Louisiana side of Sabine Lake.

The trout bites are the best it has been all season and should continue as long as Texas keeps the limit at 5 per day.

If you would like to go CATCHING, give Captain Marty a call, my cell phone number is listed above.


----------



## Captain Marty

*Trout and flounder today*

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*

Flounder are starting to move.


----------



## Captain Marty

*Everyone got a slam today*

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*


----------



## Captain Marty

*On my day off*

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*

On my day off, I went fishing. Got a Louisiana Limit of trout (15), that's three Texas limits; a Louisiana Limit of flounder (10), that's two Texas limits.

I release two reds and would have gone for a Louisiana Glam Slam, but the Astros were playing Friday afternoon.


----------



## Captain Marty

*Two Table Full*

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*


----------



## Captain Marty

*Slow Day*

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*

It was a slow day on Sabine Lake on Sunday. There was very little tidal movement. But we did manage some nice flounder.


----------



## Captain Marty

*And the fun continues*

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service*
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]


----------



## c hook

*breeding stock*

hey cptn, on every trip, throw the last one or two back strickly for breeding purposes. :rotfl::rotfl::texasflag


----------

